# I need a recording.



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hello,
to all of you.
Actually, some days ago, a friend of mine has got some life threatening calls from a number. He knows the person who made that calls.My friend wants to lodge a complaint against that person, but that person is very reputed, so if my friend lodge any complaint with out any proof, then that person will harm him.So, my friend need a evidence to prove this thing that He is telling a truth.For this, my friend needs the recording of calls.My friend lives in Punjab and using Airtel prepaid connection.We have contacted Airtel about this matter but could not get any type of satisfactory reply from them. (They just gave us a number of a person who doesn't picks a phone).I want to know Can we get the recording of conversation from Airtel? If yes, Can someone tell the procedure? Because, we cant lodge any complaint with out some solid proof.So, I request to all of you, If some one have any type of information regarding this thing.Please let me know.Thank you.
Regards,
GEEK_COMPUTERGEEK*


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 24, 2010)

dude which mobile phone u hv.......??

u can easily get a s/w for call recording for recoridng ur calls by own tht too not with help of airtel or anybody !! 

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------

check it out anyway.it will suffice ur need
*www.getjar.com/mobile/1308/total-recall-mobile-call-recorder-for-nokia-n73/?s=reviews&t=all


----------



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hello,
I know I can record the conversation with the Software, but this I am talking about the previous conversation that already have taken place, We want the recording of this conversation from AIRTEL Company, Can we get the recording of this particular conversation or not? I want to know the legal procedure of getting the recording of this conversation.Please let me know the information if any one have.Thank you for reading this post.
Regards,
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK
*


----------



## sude (Mar 24, 2010)

GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK said:


> *Hello,
> I know I can record the conversation with the Software, but this I am talking about the previous conversation that already take place, We the recording of this conversation from AIRTEL Company, but we don't, Can we get this the recording of this particular conversation or nor? I want to know the legal procedure of getting the recording of this conversation.Please let me know the information if any one have.Thank you for reading this post.
> Regards,
> GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK
> *



Hmmm. seems impossible.
Shelling out conversations from Telecom SP is tough.. very tough!
Do one thing visit Airtel Relationship Center and enquire what needs to be done.
OR
Have a talk with some in telecom domain (VOICE BPO friends may also help at times)..


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 25, 2010)

srry dude its lyk next to impossible !!


----------

